# Das Boat - Steve Rinella



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Michigander Steve Rinella guides us through some of the murky waters of our tribalism when it comes to the methods we prefer to employ and enjoy when angling.








Full playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrwvK9BVMF2dd9SyPTeFd2N4H4YazqDQt


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Love that show and meat eater, nothing else compares.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Rinella seems like a genuinely good guy, kind of the anti Nugent.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Where of recent so many fishing programs have become virtual ads and so cookie cutter boring, this one looks excellent.


----------



## lostabigone (Aug 10, 2012)

nice to watch someone harvest something he wants to eat instead of how big it is. hunting or fishing


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I've watched 4 or 5 episodes of Das Boat. Very enjoyable. I like the Netflix episodes of Meateater as well.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

season 8 Meateater coming to Netflix Oct 18th!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Check out the new web series back 40




steve and friends spruce up a piece of hunting property in michigan to be the ultimate hunting camp. then are going to give it away in some sort of drawing in the end. cool stuff, good watch.


----------

